# Ian Woodhead



## Fanatical (3 June 2009)

Does anyone know how to go about having a lesson with Ian? To start with I don't mind if I just join a clinic somewhere. I'm in Cheshire. 
I know he has the DHI website but it doesn't really give any info about having lessons specifically with him.

Any other info/ opinions on him welcome..!


----------



## connie1288 (3 June 2009)

I have had one lesson with him when i was a working pupil, for someone, he gave me one of the best pieces of help/advice anyone has ever given me with that mare.
If he wasnt so far away and I had more money I would make sure i had some more!!


----------



## Fanatical (3 June 2009)

Thanks for that - I have only heard good things (although willing to hear down sides!) and I know he teaches a lot of eventers. 

Would really like to give him a try and have been wanting to for a while - just don't know how.


----------



## trick123 (3 June 2009)

If you pm me I can give you his mobile number, my daughter has regular lessons with him in Richmond and Northallerton where he does clinics. He is brilliant but he doesn't suffer fools gladly, you have to be prepared to take some stick. Best to text him though as he doesn't always answer his phone when he's busy teaching and if he doesn't know the number.


----------



## Fanatical (3 June 2009)

Thank you - I have PM'd you!


----------



## sw123 (3 June 2009)

He's good but i find the lessons often lack any personal interest. In that often he's at a place from 6am til 10am and teaches however many lessons, expects the next one ready as the one before finishes and you get on and work for your v expensive 45mins! Find him a bit of a dressage factory!! Fine as he does get good results but not for everyone. He also doesnt move much from his chair/fence during the lesson!!!


----------



## Fanatical (3 June 2009)

I did wonder that (about his teaching style) especially as he teaches so many pros, so it's always good to know peoples various views. I will see if I can find a nearby clinic first as I don't really want to be travelling hours for a very expensive 45 min lesson.


----------



## DKrider (3 June 2009)

I'm with sw123. I had him recommended warmly but was not impressed.

I'm sure he will help you get great results but I found him lacking in concern for the horse, which to me is unacceptable.

There had been some cancellations on the day I had my lesson so I bent over backwards to come an hour earlier when asked to (on the day). My young horse was lathered in sweat after the lesson but when I said I'd go and get the cheque in my car once I'd allowed my horse to cool down and stretch for 10 mins, I was told he needed to leave immediately!

He also advocates the 'you need 10lbs in each hand' technique, which turned out to cause tension problems for my sensitive horse. 

If you want quick and impressive looking results, however, I'm sure he's brilliant.

Anyway, that's just my view...


----------



## Louise_88 (3 June 2009)

I get taught by Ian at Weelsby (haven't recently due to injury, me not the horse) 
I always found that he had alot of interest in what i was doing, what score i got when i last went out, what went right/wrong etc. Agree with Macidoodle he doesn't suffer fools gladly. You definately work yourself and the horse when you have a lesson with him so well worth the £45.


----------



## FlipFlop5 (3 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I get taught by Ian at Weelsby (haven't recently due to injury, me not the horse) 
I always found that he had alot of interest in what i was doing, what score i got when i last went out, what went right/wrong etc. Agree with Macidoodle he doesn't suffer fools gladly. You definately work yourself and the horse when you have a lesson with him so well worth the £45. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same, well back in the day!! Think i improved loads from having him, but it was the hardest i've ever worked! Also make sure the horse is fit, he doesnt take well to unfit horses!!


----------



## MysteryGirl (3 June 2009)

I've had lessons with Ian and whilst he is good he does have a tough approach and push hard.

Some friends have had him ride their horses and he is very hard on them and will not back down in a confrontation, no matter what.  I wouldn't want him to ride a horse of mine.


----------



## hotellie (3 June 2009)

Personally not his greatest fan as he is very tough on horses even if they are sensitive however if you have got a horse that can stand it, it works wonders.


----------



## hannahkirkhill (3 June 2009)

Echo Eventer_ellie and Mysterygirl.....I think he suits some horses, but not others! I have heard he is very good at teaching you to ride a test well.
Personally I woulnt have a lesson with him, but I am sure he is brillant with the right sort of horse!


----------



## connie1288 (3 June 2009)

Agree with this actually, Tink was a nappy cow when i had my lesson, he knew i was scared of her, she is a tough cookie and can take all of what you throw at her and the rest.
I do wonder if Mary could cope with him.


----------



## OldGit (3 June 2009)

I have a lesson fortnighly as Ian comes to our yard. I'm lucky as I'm usually one of the first of the day, and find him chatty as well as helpful and varies the exercises to stretch my horse. If you are seen to be trying to do as instructed fine, even if you're struggling, if not you'll get a bollocking!!
I personally think it's worth the money.


----------



## Fanatical (4 June 2009)

Thanks all for your views and opinions  its very useful (and interesting!) to get an insight into peoples different thoughts/ experiences.

I think I will wait and try and get on a clinic if he does one locally and then take it from there, as I dont want to drive for hours and pay a small fortune for a lesson I may not enjoy!

Thanks again  much appreciated.


----------



## Patty_McFatty (11 July 2009)

I have lessons with Ian twice a month, on several horses, and I love them! He works you intensivly for a short time and I think it works well - even with sensitive horses! I find that everytime I come out of a lesson I have learnt something new and worthwhile! He rode my horse and although he was very hard on him, it was for a Max of 10 minutes and it taught my horse a lesson, when i got back on he went better than ever! As for him being impersonal? I dont understand that as I find he is interested in me and my horses and remembers my personal problems! I would strongly recommend Ian, but only to those of you who are commited and can accept constructive criticism!


----------



## icestationzebra (12 July 2009)

I'm with M-G on this one. I have watched several lessons of Ian's, and whilst he had a lot of good stuff to say and clearly gets very good results, I was glad I wasn't riding and I'm glad it wasn't my horse in the lesson.  It would not have benefitted her and I would have enjoyed it much either... horses for courses as they say but I prefer a more 'sensitive' approach.


----------



## Pat10 (26 August 2009)

I have the occasional lesson with Ian, and have watched him teach many times, different standards of horses and riders. I think he's brilliant at relating to both horse and rider. I've never heard him 'talk down' to anyone, or make them feel inadequate in any way, and I've seen some fantastic results in the course of a single lesson - without any traumas, or 'making them 'ave it'.


----------

